# NEue grafik karte



## bc2fan (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo
Ich möchte mir eine neue grafikarte für 80-100€ kaufen sie sollte 1gb haben und somit sollten auch neue spiele laufen ich habe mal welche rausgesucht welche davon ist leistungsmäßig am besten ich habe von grafikkarten nämlich nicht alzuviel ahnung und wenn die alle nix sind bin ich offen für neue vorschläge im bereich bis 100€.  110€ ist auch nicht schlimm
Mfg


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Februar 2012)

Dann würde ich ne HD 6770 für ca. 90 Euro nehmen. Die reicht (siehe Link) für die meinsten neuen Spiele auf mittleren Details in FullHD aus, bei älteren Spielen geht es auch oft mit max. Details. 

Der Preis-Leistungssieger bei den GRafikkarten ist aber die HD 6870 für 150 Euro, mit der du dann schon die meisten Spiele auf max. Details und in FullHD spielen kannst. Die Mehrleistung ist es allemal die 50 Euro mehr zur 6770 wert, aber du musst wissen, ob du auch mehr dafür ausgeben willst/kannst.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2012)

Es hängt auch von der CPU ab, die Du hast. Wenn Du nur einen Dualcore hast, würd ich auch die 6770 nehmen. Bei nem Qaudcore könnte man sich überlegen, ob man nicht die 6870 nimmt - damit gingen dann auch alle aktuellen SPiele auf hohen Details (manche auf "Ultra" gehen halt nicht mehr ganz flüssig).

Ach ja: was für ein Netzteil hast Du denn? und was hattest Du bisher für eine Karte?


----------



## bc2fan (11. Februar 2012)

ICh hatte vergessen die links für die grafikkarten zu schicken Die hab ich MSI ATI Radeon HD5670 Grafikkarte Full Retail: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

un ich wollte wissen welche von denen gut is Nvidia Geforce 9800GT Grafikkarte * 1GB * 1024MB TC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   oder die http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375153&pf_rd_i=301128     und ich hab glaube ein 400watt netzteil oder mehr daran sollte es nicht scheitern und ich kann nur 80-100€ ausgeben da ich momentan viel sparen muss     leider 
und die hd6770 kostet etwa 105€ bekommt man die auch billiger als bei amazon?


----------



## bc2fan (11. Februar 2012)

ist die ähnlich gut VGA 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (4895106259584) | eBay


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Februar 2012)

Schau mal hier, die 6770 unter 100 Euro. Da hast Du ne neue mit Garantie für weniger Geld hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - HIS HD 6770 GDDR5 1024MB DP/2xDVI/HDMI

Die HD5670 und die 9800GT würde ich nicht mehr nehmen.


----------



## bc2fan (12. Februar 2012)

Danke Reicht die auch für neue spiele ?
und ich denke die nehme ich.
Hängt HIS eigentlich mit ATI zusammen?


----------



## bc2fan (12. Februar 2012)

Welche von denen ist jetzt besser oder sind die alle etwa gleich ?
Es sind ja die selben chipsätze
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - HIS HD 6770 GDDR5 1024MB DP/2xDVI/HDMI
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6770 1G GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI / DVI-I / DP
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire FLEX HD6770 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Februar 2012)

Ja, die reicht für neue Spiele, nur bei sehr hohen Grafikeinstellungen und auf Ultra wirds ruckeln, bei bestimmten Spielen.

Die nehmen sich nicht viel. Die letzten beiden haben halt statt 2x DVI nur einmal DVI und einen Displayport. Den Anschluss haben aber nicht alle Monitore.

Bei der HIS hast Du außerdem einen DVI Adapter und einen Adapter für Dein Netzteil dabei, fall Dein NT keinen Stromanschluss für die Karte hat. Bei den beiden Sapphire ist nichts dabei.


----------



## bc2fan (12. Februar 2012)

ok danke ich hab mich jetzt entschlossen die  HIS HD 6770 zu nehmen.
danke für die guten vorschläge


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. Februar 2012)

Bevor du kaufst: Was hast du denn fürn Prozessor drin? Möglicherweise bringt ne neue Karte gar nix...


----------



## bc2fan (12. Februar 2012)

Der is noch gut hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500 Box, LGA1155


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. Februar 2012)

achso  da wird dann wohl der Prozessor extrem ausgebremst. Der 2500 verträgt sich z.B. gut mit 1-2 von den GTX 580ern


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

Auch nur eine 6770 wird im Vergleich zur alten 5670 viel mehr bringen, aber der Prozessor wird sich da halt langweilen   Wenn man nen Spiele-PC neu zusammenstellen würde, dann wäre eine 6770 mit einem i5-2500k eine denkbar ungünstige Wahl. Mit Board und RAM sind das ca. 400€, und dafür hätte man auch einen AMD X4 965 + Board und RAM bekommen können und als Grafikkarte dafür dann eine Nvidia GTX 560 Ti - das wäre in der Summe das bessere System. 

Wenn Du nur gelegentlich spielst, reicht die 6770 natürlich aus. Aber bei nem Spiele-PC würde man zu einem 2500k normalerweise mind eine AMD 6870, besser eine GTX 560 Ti, AMD 6950, GTX 560 Ti 448 oder GTX 570 nehmen


----------



## bc2fan (13. Februar 2012)

ICh dee ich hole mir auch im herbst eine bessere die muss nur zum übergang reichen da ich momentan ziemlich sparen muss für den sommer urlaub vlt die hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club 3D Radeon 6870 1024MB, AMD Radeon HD 6870, PCI-Express


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Willst du die 6870 JETZT nehmen, oder erst im Sommer? ^^


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. Februar 2012)

Wenn du dir jetzt die 6770 holst und im Sommer die HD 6870, dann lohnt es sich nicht. Dan nwürde ich lieber jetzt noch sparen und mir im Sommer dann eine von den neuen Karten vllt. für 200-2500 Euro holen. (GTX 6XX, HD 78XX)


----------

